
TSA lays out plans to use facial recognition for domestic flights - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/15/17979688/tsa-precheck-facial-recognition-airport-cbp-biometric-exit
======
Cypher
I wonder if the Chinese are using stories like this as examples of American
government spying on its citizens...

